# Display settings help for LCD TV as monitor



## aj_korth (Apr 19, 2007)

I dont know if this is the right place for this thread but I am hoping someone can help. I recently bought a 32" Olevia TV and was wanting to double it as my CPU Monitor. When I got it all hooked up with the VGA cable it changed all the display settings to 640x480 and High 24 bit and will not allow me to change it. All of the graphics are huge and in a lot of cases go well off of the screen. I was just wondering how I can change this to a different pixel resolution so that I can actually see what I am doing. Thanks for any help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you want 1360x768 settings in the monitor setup,you may need to update your drivers
look in the back of the tv manual to see if it supports this setting


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Howdy aj korth,

What kind of video card do you have? Do you have one with an S-Video out..This will be better.

As for the pixel res right click your desktop, go to settings..Advanced and general, there is your pixel res, use custom size.. Also turn down your refrsh rate and see if that helps.

But somtimes only movies will look descent on a not made for a pc T.V


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well this should be over in hardware for best chances, but I'll have a go here.
When you say you can't change the settings I assume you mean under the right click - properties route as one would normally for a display ?
Take a look in the device manager for any conflicts, it sounds as though it needs a driver, have you tried reinstalling you graphics at all ? may give you the ability to change it back again, see if that helps.


----------

